# Benjamin and Twinkle - My Bonded Babies



## RebeccaUK (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello All, I though it was about time that Istarted a home thread for my babies Benjamin and Twinkle - so here aresome photos of my bunnies. Sorry that each picture appears ina different post - unfortunately I do not have any web space with myphotos on as they are all on my hard drive.



Ok, 1st one coming up....



Here are Benjamin (left) and Twinkle (Right) arguing over a cauliflower leaf.


----------



## RebeccaUK (Nov 18, 2005)

Here's Twinkle sat all comfy in their grassy run where they spend every day.


----------



## RebeccaUK (Nov 18, 2005)

Heres a cute close up of Twinkle.


----------



## RebeccaUK (Nov 18, 2005)

Here's my most prized picture of Benjamin sunning himself!


----------



## RebeccaUK (Nov 18, 2005)

Here's the bunny run covered in snow last February - the bunnies were snuggled up inside with me when this picture was taken.


----------



## RebeccaUK (Nov 18, 2005)

Here's a fun picture of Twinkle with a little terracotta rabbit that my hubby bought me.


----------



## RebeccaUK (Nov 18, 2005)

A couple of pictures of the bunny run in the summertime - you can see the buns in there which gives an idea of the size of it.


----------



## Salvaje (Nov 18, 2005)

Love the pics 

Benji looks a lot like Salvaje what breed is he? Did you get them at the same age?
Im worried Salvaje will never accept another bun.....he is spoiled.......
Salvaje is 2........Thanks for sharing...


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Rebecca. I love all your pictures, its great you have got yourself a thread. Hows Benjamin now?

That run is great. Did you build it or buy it? One like that would be perfect for us, with our three.

Vickie


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Rebecca,

Your Bunnies are very cute.

Soooska


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 18, 2005)

Your bunnies are gorgeous. I lovetheir run too. Hubby keeps promising to build something formy girls - promises, promises {sighs}.


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 18, 2005)

Awww what a pair of cuties lol... They look very well loved  How is ben's leg doing??


----------



## RebeccaUK (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Everyone - thanks for posting.Benjamin is doing loads better - he is not quite 100% but I'd say he'sabout 75% feeling better so I'm happy.

The whole episode seems to have renewed my love for my bunnies - notthat it needed renewing as I've always been head-over-heels crazy forthem but it kinds made me realise that I should take stock of whatgreat bunnies I have and really address how much I love them.

I have a few more pictures on my PC at work (i'm at home now) so I will post them on Monday to add to the thread.



Hi Salvaje - we don't know what breed Benjamin is - just an agouticross. We got Benjamin at 12 weeks old and he lived alone fora year and a bit - he too was a typical spoiled rabbit who sometimescould be vicious and I thought bonding him would be impossible but Isaw Twinkle at the RSPCA and loved her so much that I had to give it ago between them - we have no idea of her age as the RSPCA found her'wandering' in a neighbourhood and couldn't trace her owners.They both bonded so well - it took time and patience but I will neverkeep a lone bunny again now I've seen the joy of a bonded pair.



Hi Vickie - I love that run too- hubby built it when we firstgot Benjamin and my next door neighbours asked us if we were getting apig as it's so roomy! It measures approx 3.5 m x3.5m. It actually only cost around £30 for the materials -just some wod and some thin wire and then bolted all together - tookhubby about a day to build it, it has a lift up lid so I can get insideto clean it out.


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 18, 2005)

Awsome to hear that Ben is coming around sonicely  I wish I had the space for an outdoor run, but we live in anapartment building basically in the middle of town so my rabbits willhave to deal with running the living room until I can get themharnesses and what not..


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 18, 2005)

How adorable is this picture?! Benjamin just looks so relaxed. Twinkle is a very pretty girl - they make a lovely couple 

Jan


----------



## doodle (Nov 18, 2005)

I love your bunnies. All the pictures are so cute.  Looks like they have a lot of fun together.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 18, 2005)

Aww, they are such a cute duo. I love the snow picture, it's so christmassy!


----------



## FreddysMom (Nov 18, 2005)

ohhh your bunnies are so lucky to have a run like that outside! i wish i could do the same for mine :?!

GREATnews that Benjamin is feeling better!


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Nov 18, 2005)

*RebeccaUK wrote:*


> Hi Vickie - I love that run too- hubby built itwhen we first got Benjamin and my next door neighbours asked us if wewere getting a pig as it's so roomy! It measures approx 3.5 mx 3.5m. It actually only cost around £30 for the materials -just some wod and some thin wire and then bolted all together - tookhubby about a day to build it, it has a lift up lid so I can get insideto clean it out.


Rebecca I'm glad that Benjamin is on the mend. Great news!! :colors:

I'm really going to have to mither Ryan about this now. I've wanted abig run for so long and now that we have the room, I'm going to pesterhim with "Well look Dear, It only took Rebecca's hubby a day to make."Wow I'm suprised it only cost you £30 too, thats great.

Vickie


----------



## RebeccaUK (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Vickie - keep wearing your other half down!!!

I've quizzed my hubby on it - he said the mesh was £20 a roll fromB&amp;Q (in late 2003) but there is cheaper wire mesh than the onewe chose - think you can get chicken wire cheaper but I was insistentthat we got themesh with really small holes.Thewood, hinges etc he got all that for £10, again from B&amp;Q - thewood comes in really long lengths and is not at all expensive....justneeds cutting down to size.

Rebecca


----------



## ChinaBun (Nov 19, 2005)

Those are beautiful bunnies! Thanks for sharing.

Nancy


----------



## RebeccaUK (Nov 22, 2005)

I've posted this before butthese arethe faces of two angry bunnies - think they were mad with me fortouching their hutch


----------



## RebeccaUK (Nov 22, 2005)

Another cute Benjamin laying pic


----------



## RebeccaUK (Nov 22, 2005)

and another - can you tell he likes to lay down?


----------



## RebeccaUK (Nov 22, 2005)

Ahh, all relaxed....


----------



## RebeccaUK (Nov 22, 2005)

This is a cute one too - this is like kissing bunnies


----------



## RebeccaUK (Nov 22, 2005)

Benjamin does this a lot - I know it's not veryclear but I couldn't get too close or I would disturb him. Myhubby calls it 'Dead rabbit' when he does this


----------



## RebeccaUK (Nov 22, 2005)

and again...

This one made us laugh because Benjamin had knocked over the terracottarabbit onto it's side aswell before he went and did 'dead rabbit' - youcan just see it laid down at the front of the run

Twinkle obviously preferred the shade that day.

The rabbit ornament at the front of the run - just outside from whereBenjamin is laying says 'Keep off the Grass- That's my Dinner'


----------



## RebeccaUK (Nov 22, 2005)

Yet another shot...hope you're not bored


----------



## RebeccaUK (Nov 22, 2005)

A fight over a piece of cauliflower leaf - this is a common thing in our household.


----------



## RebeccaUK (Nov 22, 2005)

munching bunnies


----------



## RebeccaUK (Nov 22, 2005)

Hope you liked all my pictures, that's all I've got for now


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh my goodness, Rebeccca!







The Expressions on their faces are just adorable!! What werethey saying to you in this picture? Enough of the camera?When's lunch? You again??? It's too too sweet.






And this one! :inlove: Benjamin looks like he's onCloud 9. He's got his pretty girlfriend, a comfortable spotto flop, everything he needs in life. I'd bunnynap them both,but I don't have the heart to because they're just so obviouslycomfortable, happy, and content in your care. Goodness, thispicture just melts me.





-Carolyn


----------



## RebeccaUK (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Carolyn

Thanks for the post. There is real 'bunnitude' in that first picture isn't there - shame it's a bit blurry.

I love the second picture too - Benjamin is such a happy bunny now hehas Twinkle in his life. I have that picture on my computerdesktop at work so I can stare dreamily at it and think of my bunnieswhen I'm out earning a living to keep them in cauliflower leaves andparsley.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 22, 2005)

Too funny! *ALL* the bunnies at your place flop, even the clay ones! 

Hee hee!

Your bunnies are adorable. Benjamin looks full of personality! 

Laura


----------



## RebeccaUK (Nov 22, 2005)

He really does have a ton or personality -people laugh because he's sometimes almost like a person - he has somany different sides to his personality and he really does seem tounderstand us.

Hubby didn't know much about rabbits til he met me and he couldn'tbelieve it that different rabbits could have totally differentpersonalities - now he is amazed. He calls Twinkle a 'dumbblonde' crude I know but he says she's ditzy and daft - it's so trueshe does some pretty silly stuff and Benjamin always seems to outsmarther!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 22, 2005)

Awww, i love the bunny kisspic! To cute!:love:


----------



## doodle (Nov 22, 2005)

*RebeccaUK wrote:*


> A fight over a piece of cauliflower leaf - this is a commonthing in our household.



I could never get bored with bunny pictures.  More more! hehe

They are so adorable, and oh that picture of them snuggling is the sweetest thing. 

That rabbit run is awesome! I had no idea how big it reallyis until seeing a picture of them inside it. Wow!Could I borrow your husband for awhile to build one of those for mybunnies?


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 23, 2005)

LOL. Benjamin is certainly one laid back bunny -he is obviously very content and happy. Twinkle is such a sweetheart.Aren't bonded bunnies so entertaining !

Jan


----------



## RebeccaUK (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok folks. I have a few new pics to post today but please bear with me as I haven't mastered putting more than one pic in each post.

I apologise.

Get ready for cuteness.....


----------



## RebeccaUK (Jul 4, 2006)

Twinkle looking pretty in the sunshine


----------



## RebeccaUK (Jul 4, 2006)

Benjamin after racing up and down the stairs - a much favoured pastime!


----------



## RebeccaUK (Jul 4, 2006)

Benjamin as a baby bunny - before his bonding with Twinkle.The comment on the pic is hubby's humour!

Apologies for the poor quality it was taken back in the day when digital cameras werwen't as good as they are now.


----------



## RebeccaUK (Jul 4, 2006)

One of his favourite places is to hide behind the toilet U-Bend or squeeze himself under it completely!


----------



## RebeccaUK (Jul 4, 2006)

I think hubby was trying to annoy him by putting his towel on his head (not something I condone) but apparentely he just sat there for ages as if he was really comfy and enjoying being covered up in it!


----------



## RebeccaUK (Jul 4, 2006)

A common sight - Benjamin gromming Twinkle


----------



## RebeccaUK (Jul 4, 2006)

I love this one....could she try any harder to shover her head under him for grooming?


----------



## RebeccaUK (Jul 4, 2006)

The top of the stairs...the buns favourite place to sit - I guess it's a kind-of lookout point.


----------



## RebeccaUK (Jul 4, 2006)

I love how flat Twinkle can make herself!


----------



## RebeccaUK (Jul 4, 2006)

Devil red-eye buns!


----------



## RebeccaUK (Jul 4, 2006)

It's rarer to see Twinkle grooming benjamin (her master)


----------



## RebeccaUK (Jul 4, 2006)

Looking guilty....She had just been digging the cloth from inside the carry box!


----------



## RebeccaUK (Jul 4, 2006)

Relaxing in the run....


----------



## RebeccaUK (Jul 4, 2006)

I love this pic as her face is so pretty


----------



## RebeccaUK (Jul 4, 2006)

A pretty portrait...


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 4, 2006)

:colors:It's wonderful to have an update on these two sweethearts. They obviously love each other to pieces. keep them coming 

Jan


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 4, 2006)

Aww! I love the "flat bunny" look, too. 

They are absolutely adorable!


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 4, 2006)

I love it!! Reminds me of Jordi, always wanting to get groomed.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 4, 2006)

I love these photos!!! Oh, and the sign is just perfect!  I need to make one of those up for my lawn hehe


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jul 4, 2006)

*RebeccaUK wrote: *


> I love this one....could she try any harder to shover her head under him for grooming?


 :laugh:That is too funny. I know what you mean, my newly bonded pair has moments like that as well. Zoey will get so annoyed with Mocha and she will shove her head under his chin and if he doesnt get hte point, she pushes up and boy does she ever use a lot of force. Poor boys, their work is never done!


----------



## RebeccaUK (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi Folks, time for some new piccies!

This is the funniest picture EVER! I love Benjamin's face!


----------



## RebeccaUK (Oct 26, 2006)

Sprawled out....


----------



## RebeccaUK (Oct 26, 2006)

Another sprawl shot...


----------



## RebeccaUK (Oct 26, 2006)

The top of the stairs - the bunnies preferred chilling spot....


----------



## RebeccaUK (Oct 26, 2006)

Look at Benjamin's creepy eye in this shot and just how relaxed is Twinkle?


----------



## RebeccaUK (Oct 26, 2006)

The bunnies had been out in the rabbit run andall of a sudden a massive rain storm came over - they ran into theshelter and stayed there til it passed and then I arrived home and wentoutside to bring them out of the wet run and into the house, whenTwinkle saw me she darted out of the shelter and head-first into a bigmuddy puddle - the result is the muddy nose that she has in thispic! I had to have a picture or two before I cleaned her up!


----------



## RebeccaUK (Oct 26, 2006)

Another muddy nose shot


----------



## RebeccaUK (Oct 26, 2006)

Will you clean this mud off my nose pleeeeaze?


----------



## RebeccaUK (Oct 26, 2006)

Come on....stop it with that camera now, get me cleaned up....


----------



## RebeccaUK (Oct 26, 2006)

This isn't funny anymore....


----------



## RebeccaUK (Oct 26, 2006)

Don't make me pout....


----------



## RebeccaUK (Oct 26, 2006)

Ahh, that's better


----------



## RebeccaUK (Oct 26, 2006)

Now I can relax....


----------



## naturestee (Oct 26, 2006)

EEE! Cuddle bunnies! :bunnyheart

BTW, how's Twinkle doing? Last time you were on she was really sick. Is she okay now?


----------



## RebeccaUK (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi

Thanks for asking, Twinkle is much better but we are still having tobathe her every other day - she is pretty much weeing on herself everytime and the splay legs have shown no improvement but we're coping, Iwould do anything to make my girl feel better and she is so importantto Benjamin too as you can see.

Rebecca


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 26, 2006)

Yay, new pictures!:happydanceI love that grumpypictureof Benjamin, he looks so cheesedoff!


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 27, 2006)

Benjamin and Twinkle are just so cute together.Sorry to hear Twinkle is still having some problems, but you are beinga great bunny mommy to her (apart from taking pics of her muddy nose,that is )

Jan


----------



## RebeccaUK (Dec 11, 2006)

Here's some new piccies folks! Benjamin and Twinkle doing ying yang (brown and white)


----------



## RebeccaUK (Dec 11, 2006)

A funny shot of twinkle 'flying' - she must have just taken her paws up to clean or something as the shutter went


----------



## RebeccaUK (Dec 11, 2006)

Will you get that camera away from my face?


----------



## RebeccaUK (Dec 11, 2006)

Maybe if we put our heads together we could figure this out....


----------



## RebeccaUK (Dec 11, 2006)

Mmmm, bunny snuggle


----------



## RebeccaUK (Dec 11, 2006)

What a grumpy face!


----------



## RebeccaUK (Dec 11, 2006)

Twinkle begging Benjamin for attention while he's busy cleaning himself!


----------



## RebeccaUK (Dec 11, 2006)

What a funny face to capture - think she may have been turning as I snapped this.


----------



## RebeccaUK (Dec 11, 2006)

Chillin in the sphinx position...


----------



## RebeccaUK (Dec 11, 2006)

Benjamin all relaxed...


----------



## RebeccaUK (Dec 11, 2006)

Will you moooove that camera away please!


----------



## RebeccaUK (Dec 11, 2006)

Cuties or what?


----------



## RebeccaUK (Dec 11, 2006)

I love Benjamin's mouth on this shot


----------



## RebeccaUK (Dec 11, 2006)

Time for a snack...


----------



## RebeccaUK (Dec 11, 2006)

Benjamin attacking his chin area! Hehas a crusty chin underneath from chinning everything in sight andrubbing his oils all over - yuck!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 11, 2006)

Love the pics, they are such a sweet pair!:love


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 12, 2006)

Great pics - had to smile at some, 'cos it looks like Benjamin has no ears 

Jan


----------



## RebeccaUK (Dec 12, 2006)

Lol! Benjamin loves the no ears look!


----------



## naturestee (Dec 12, 2006)

I love the flying Twinkle!:hearts


----------

